# MagMod - MagSphere looks interesting!



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2014)

This looks interesting. I took the plunge with a $79 pledge for one of each. (I already own the basic MagMod kit.)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spencerboerup/magsphere-and-magbounce-flash-diffusers-by-magmod

I'm particularly interested in the sphere where they say it costs less than a stop of light power. I already own/use the GF Sphere but it definitely cuts the light power more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2014)

*Yes, but what would surapon say ?? *

Surapon would take the business end of a large silicone spatula from a discount store, use a blowtorch or even a gas range to melt it into the perfect shape, then Velcro it to his flash. 

But for the rest of us mere mortals, this looks pretty cool.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Yes, but what would surapon say ?? *



neuroanatomist said:


> Surapon would take the business end of a large silicone spatula from a discount store, use a blowtorch or even a gas range to melt it into the perfect shape, then Velcro it to his flash.
> 
> But for the rest of us mere mortals, this looks pretty cool.



ROFL thats sooooo true


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Good one *neuro*! You've got game tonight dude!


----------

